# Has anyone ever used these attachments?



## lycan Venom (Oct 7, 2019)

https://www.maxagrip.com/products/

Saw them in a youtube video and curious how they are.


----------



## GearPro (Oct 7, 2019)

Haven’t used them, but looks like a good idea. Might have to order one of 2 and check them out


----------



## pitshack (Oct 7, 2019)

I've used a number of different sizes of the mag grips and they are all awesome. I highly recommend. They're quality made and hold up well. The one gym I use has had them laying around for years at this point


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 8, 2019)

The commercial gym I train at once per week has the entire MAG line up. I really like them myself.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 8, 2019)

Well I think I am sold then.


----------



## odin (Oct 25, 2019)

I have only used one but it felt really good.


----------



## striffe (Oct 28, 2019)

Great attachments but they are fairly expensive. If you have a home gym they are a good buy. One guy in my old gym used to take one to the gym.


----------



## Viking (Nov 26, 2019)

Did you get them? I have used them a few times. They are good but nothing special.


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 26, 2019)

Viking said:


> Did you get them? I have used them a few times. They are good but nothing special.



No not yet. The kids birthdays and holidays have been keeping my pockets empty lately. I still want to try them before committing but I dont visit gyms and dont know anyone local with then... guess I'll get myself a couple as a christmas present.


----------

